
Trump Administration Approves a Plan to Drill for Oil in the Arctic - okket
https://e360.yale.edu/digest/trump-administration-approves-a-plan-to-drill-for-oil-in-the-arctic
======
mikestew
_“Responsibly developing our resources, in Alaska especially, will allow us to
use our energy diplomatically to aid our allies and check our adversaries,” he
said in a statement. “That makes America stronger and more influential around
the globe.”_

We feel that when we swing our dick around, it’s not big enough. This will
allow to have a bigger dick to swing around.

I’m at a loss for a less cynical translation.

~~~
marcoperaza
Russia regularly extorts European countries by threatening to cut off gas or
raise prices. A big part of US foreign policy is guaranteeing energy security
to our allies. The US is already nearly energy independent, due in part to the
shale gas (“fracking”) boom. Increasing domestic production, along with the
new policy of allowing exports to our allies, will do a lot to lessen Russia’s
power.

So yes, it’s about carrying an even bigger stick. But it’s our stick or
Russia’s stick. Our allies would much rather depend on America than Russia.

~~~
Gibbon1
Every investment in oil and gas exploration is a tragic waste of resources tho
since the world needs to stop using fossil fuels for generating electricity,
transportation, and heat. With that geopolitical games centered around control
of oil and gas supplies is utterly pointless.

~~~
marcoperaza
If we don’t do it, our competitors will. Do you want to live in a world where
the Chinese and Russian governments have more power over your life than they
do now?

~~~
ap3
How will the Chinese drill in Alaskan waters?

~~~
marcoperaza
It's not that they'll drill in Alaskan waters. It's that they'll supply energy
to people instead of us.

------
hereiskkb
Its like they are making a statement: you think the planet is screwed? You
ain't seen nothing yet!

------
spockz
How can this be a good idea? Meanwhile in the gulf there are still leaking
wells. When do we learn?

~~~
claydavisss
Do you own an internal combustion engine? Does your Amazon delivery person?
Your fire Dept? Police?

We are all complicit

~~~
hnmonkey
Complicit isn't really the right word at all. For many Americans (probably
most) that have a job, they have to get to their job to make money to continue
to exist and support themselves and their families. Because of the lack of
public transportation (also not their fault) they more than likely need a car.
In order to get things they need for their household they have to go shop for
them (using a car) or ordering them (having them delivered). Also, I'm not
sure how you think the average person influences the energy policies for the
fire department, police, Amazon, or car manufacturers. For most people they
have no say in any of this and use the things they need to to continue to get
by. We are not all complicit, especially considering complicit is defined as
illegal or wrongdoing.

Your comment seems to imply the average person has the same power,
capabilities, lobbying ability, voice, free time on their hands, and money
that someone in the government/politics/large lobbying firm/large corporation
would have to dedicate to these things. I'm pretty sure for most people that's
not the case at all.

------
vezycash
I thought international law prohibits any country from asserting ownership
over the arctic?

~~~
maxerickson
That's the Antarctic. The land parts of the Arctic are all divvied up.

------
jaytaylor
Who owns / controls the Arctic? Is it within American jurisdiction?

~~~
kh_hk
> Who owns / controls the Arctic?

All arctic coastal states: Russia, Norway, Iceland, Greenland, Canada and the
US.

> Is it within American jurisdiction?

Since this is 6 miles off the Alaskan coast, that's included within the US
continental shelf, which goes up to 200 nautical miles.

------
canhascodez
This seems a bit too mainstream-political for Hacker News, and the commentary
thus far is pretty low-SNR.

------
narinek
What's the danger here? A spill/leakage, or is there anything else?

------
thefounder
Nice! The penguins got too cozy for too long!

~~~
Apocryphon
Polar bears.

~~~
berbec
They can swim. What's the big deal about a little ice melting? It'll be good
for their cardiovascular health.

